# how can i tell if "make buildworld" is finished successfully



## Anti_Evil (Apr 29, 2018)

Hello there,

Last night I tried to make the world via: "make -j8 buildworld" command and just went away from my laptop and when back to it, the battery was dead and laptop was off. Just wanted to know if making buildworld outputs some sort of log file or anything that shows me if it the building was finished ? (with errors or successfully), so is there any indicator for it ?

Thanks.


----------



## Minbari (Apr 29, 2018)

I am not aware of any log file generated by build(7)() so You have to start again the build process.


```
# cd /usr/src
# make cleanworld
# make -j8 buildworld
..................
```


----------



## wolffnx (Apr 29, 2018)

Anti_Evil said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Last night I tried to make the world via: "make -j8 buildworld" command and just went away from my laptop and when back to it, the battery was dead and laptop was off. Just wanted to know if making buildworld outputs some sort of log file or anything that shows me if it the building was finished ? (with errors or successfully), so is there any indicator for it ?
> 
> Thanks.



maybe attach a command to the end of make? someting like this


```
make buildworld && echo "finish" >> status
```

that way ensure that `echo` not run if the `make` command finish with errors


----------



## phoenix (Apr 29, 2018)

script(8) is the command you are looking for. Run that first. Then run the build. All output will be written to the console and to a log file called *typescript * in the current directory.

If the laptop dies again, you can check the log to see where it ended.

If the build finishes for any reason, just *ctrl+d* to end the script session, then read the log.


----------

